# Excel - VBA - Autoform -> Text



## nilstk (6. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe in Excel über den Punkt Autoformen / Legenden eine Sprechblase in meine Exceltabelle eingefügt. Über ein VBA Script würde ich in dieser Sprechblase nun gerne einen Text ausgeben.

Leider habe ich dazu bisher nichts finden können, habt ihr vielleicht eine Idee?

Ich danke !


----------



## hotschen (6. Juni 2005)

Probiers mal mit:

```
ThisWorkbook.ActiveSheet.Shapes(1).TextFrame.Characters.Text = "Dies ist ein Text"
```
Solltest du mehrere Shapes haben, musst du den Index dementsprechend anpassen.

Gruß hotschen


----------

